# NI payments beyond 30 years



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi there,

A quick question that I hope someone can clarify. Currently it is only necessary to make 30 years of national insurance payments to receive the full state pension. Obvviously if we were living in the UK the government would continue to take money regardless as its not an option. However while living abroad, is it still necessary to make annual payments beyond this 30 years. Is there any requirement or benefit in doing so ?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Navaron,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

The State Pension | The Pensions Advisory Service


----------

